# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  bách trúng đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online uy tín hàng đầu hơn cả win2888

## sonvip

*Đánh lô đề online bách trúng:**
*1.Cầu ĐB cách ngày
Là soi ĐB cho ngày thứ 3 dựa theo kết quả xổ số của ngày thứ nhất hoặc trước đó ,cách này cũng khá hiệu quả thường ăn thẳng 1 chạm về đầu hay về đuôi của giải đặc biệt
2.Cầu tổng
Là cầu ĐB ăn tổng của giải đặc biệt ,ví dụ có một ví trí con số nào đó về đúng tổng của giải đặc biệt trong vài ngày
3. Cầu ĐB ở giải 3
Ở giải 3 thường có những chạm ĐB ăn bóng hoặc ăn thẳng cho ĐB ngày hôm sau ,thường chạy khá dài nên có thể dựa vào đó để bắt chạm chuẩn hoặc bộ để đánh
4.  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online ghép dàn ĐB ở dải 5
Ta lấy tất cả những con số ở vị trí ngoài cùng của giải 5 ghép lần lượt với các chạm của giải 5.3 làm dàn ĐB đánh cho ngày hôm sau pp này khá hiệu quả có thể đánh quanh năm ,nó có thể nghỉ vài ngày lại chạy tiếp . win2888
Ngày 27/11/2011 ĐB về 70
5 .  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi đầu 0 đít 0
Để chơi đầu 0 hoặc đuôi 0 một cách chính xác người chơi cũng phải theo dõi các số xuất hiện trong giải đặc biệt.
Khi ở giai đặc biệt xuất hiện số 0 lằm chính giữa (vi dụ : 14056). Thì đây chính là dấu hiệu báo đầu 0 hoặc đuôi 0 sắp ra.
VD : Theo dõi kết quả đặc biệt từ tết 2011 đến ngày 28/5/2011
Màu đỏ là dấu hiệu con 0 sắp xuất hiện
Màu xanh là con 0 đã xuất hiện
Ta thấy rằng khi báo con 0 sắp xuất hiện ta chỉ việc nuôi không quá 5 ngày là chén
6 .  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online bắt chạm chuẩn để nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần
Đỏ + đỏ = xanh trong  Đánh lô đề  online
Trên là ví dụ cụ thể cho đến thời điểm hiện tại là ngày 28/5/2011
Ta lấy con đầu tiên của giải đặc biệt thứ 2 cộng với con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt thứ 3 lấy tổng của nó làm chạm chuẩn nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần ,thường thì chỉ nuôi 3 ngày là ăn
bò trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy bò chạy ra cửa ngõ là điềm sắp sửa có việc may mắn.
- Thấy bò leo lên mái là điềm thành đạt trong Đánh lô đề  online.
- Thấy bò vàng vào nhà là gặp của bất ngờ.
- Thấy bò đẻ con là điềm làm ăn phát tài.
- Thấy cỡi bò vào thành thị là sắp sữa có tin mừng từ xa về.
- Thấy sừng bò vấy máu là sắp sửa được vinh thăng.
- Nếu thấy bò húc là điềm thất bại trong Đánh lô đề  online.
- Thấy bò biết nói là sắp sửa có việc chẳng lành.
- Thấy bò ốm mà hung hăng là sắp có việc xô xát trong nhà.
- Thấy bò con là điềm vợ sắp có thai.
- Thấy bò rừng nên ĐB phòng có tình địch đang rắp tâm ám hại.
bướm trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy bướm là gặp ngưòi phản phúc.
- Thấy bưóm bay lưọn là mọi việc không thành.
- Thấy đang bắt bưóm là sắp say đắm vì tình.
- Con gái thấy bưóm là tình duyên rời rã.
bó trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy đang cột hoa thành bó là có sự mời mọc, liên hoan.
- Thấy tặng bó hoa cho người đẹp là sắp bị quyến rű vì tình, ĐB phòng sa ngã.
- Thấy có người cùng phái mang hoa tặng mình là sắp bị phản bội trong Đánh lô đề  online.
- Thấy người khác phái tặng mình bó hoa là sắpđược người để ý cất nhắc.
- Thấy mình đang bó củi khô là điềm gặp người yêu lý tưởng.
- Thấy bó củi còn xanh mà không lá là điềm nguy hiểm đến tính mạng, nếu bó củi có lá là sắp sửa có tiền.
- Thấy bó củi tự nhiên rời ra là điềm hao tài.
- Thấy đưa bó củi vào lửa là điềm tang khó.
bỏ trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy người trên trước ruồng bỏ là điềm phát tài.
- Nếu thấy bị gia đình ruồng bỏ là hung tin, ĐB phòng có kẻ thân tín phản phúc.
- Thấy vợ hay chồng ruồng bỏ là điềm tội tù, ĐB phòng bị phao vu, nhất là nên tránh những đồ đạc do người đem gởi.
bói trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy thầy bói là điềm sắp bị lừa gạt, ĐB phòng hao tài- Lưu ý: nên để sang ngày thứ 2 mới nuôi, thường chỉ nuôi đến ngày thứ 3 hoặc thứ 4 là nổ, có rất nhiều lần nó nổ luôn vào ngày hôm sau..
 Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online lấy  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi của "MT5P":
kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online bắt  Đánh lô đề  online XSMB để nuôi trong tuần.
Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online bắt  Đánh lô đề  online của mình (tạm gọi) là " Núp lùm chờ địch xuất hiện " như sau:
Cách 1:
- Đợi con  Đánh lô đề  online nổ 3 nháy xuất hiện. (Chọn con  Đánh lô đề  online này để nuôi)
- Trường hợp có vốn hôm sau đánh lại liền. Ít vốn đợi 3 hôm sau nhào vô nuôi theo kiểu gấp thếp.
(các con  Đánh lô đề  online này có đặc điểm là từ lúc nổ 3 nháy đến lúc nổ lại ít nhất là 0 ngày, còn bình thường thì 3,4 hoặc 5, 6 ngày: (ace lưu ý đôi khi cũng có ngoại lệ: ví dụ con 99 8 ngày, con 17 là 11 ngày...), xác suất nổ trong tuần =90 % (tức là bắt 10 con  Đánh lô đề  online sẽ có 9 con nổ sau 7 ngày)).
Cách 2:
- Đợi con  Đánh lô đề  online có phong độ tốt xuất hiện (nổ nhiều trong 20 ngày)và
- Có tần số xuất hiện dao động từ 1 đến 4 ngày. (Chọn con  Đánh lô đề  online này để nuôi)
(thời gian nuôi max = 5 ngày nhé ace)
Đây là  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online của một đại cao thủ "trại chăn nuôi", rất có tâm huyết và tình cảm dành cho ACE trong diễn đàn, để hiểu rõ hơn  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online chăn nuôi của "MT5P", "Hoàng Dược Sư"... và các ACE khác thì mời mọi người vào box của "MT5P" ở "trại chăn nuôi", tôi chỉ lược trích  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online ấy một cách thô thiển nhưng cố gắng sao cho gọn và dễ hiểu với mọi người.
 kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online bổ sung của "hoangcuong":
- Muốn ăn liền không cần nuôi thì hôm nay con nào về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang lại con ngược lại của nó ví dụ con 84 hôm nay về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang 48 cơ hội cũng hơn 90% đỡ phải nuôi.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang danh de truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

